# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Pebble, smartwatch, Pebble Technology, Redwood City, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Pebble Technology

Pebble on Wikipedia

"Pebble 2, Time 2 + All-New Pebble Core" on Kickstarter

"Pebble: E-Paper Watch for iPhone and Android" on Kickstarter

"Pebble Time - Awesome Smartwatch, No Compromises" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Pebble Smartwatch 2013 video
May 10, 2013




> Pebble is the first watch built for the 21st century. It's infinitely customizable, with beautiful downloadable watchfaces and useful internet-connected apps. Pebble connects to iPhone and Android smartphones using Bluetooth, alerting you with a silent vibration to incoming calls, emails and messages. While designing Pebble, we strove to create a minimalist yet fashionable product that seamlessly blends into everyday life.

----------


## Airicist

Pebble iOS Notifications
November 6, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Pebble's New Hardware, New Software | CES 2014

Published on Jan 6, 2014




> Smartwatch pioneer Pebble is introducing something everyone has been waiting for at CES this year: new hardware. The new Pebble Steel features a stainless steel body with Corning Gorilla Glass covering the screen instead of plastic. Each new Pebble Steel retails for $249 or $100 more than the standard Pebble, which will continue to be sold. Darrell Etherington takes a look a Pebble's new Smartwatch.

----------


## Airicist

Pebble Steel review 

 Published on Jan 28, 2014




> The Pebble Steel is a major leap forward in smartwatch style — its metal band and muted accents make it one of the best looking smartwatches yet. But the Pebble Steel still isn't perfect, and competition from Google and Apple and their established ecosystems is still a real possibility.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Pebble Sold 400,000 Smart Watches In 2013"

by Brent Dirks
March 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Pebble bets on open platform for wearable tech"

by Terry Pender
April 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article  "Pebble Is Winning The Wearables War and What That Means For The iWatch"

by Anthony Wing Kosner
April 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Pebble features
May 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Cracking Open: Pebble Steel 

Published on Jun 16, 2014




> Bill Detwiler shows you how to crack open the Pebble Steel and gives you a run down on the hardware inside this stylish smartwatch.

----------


## Airicist

Tested In-Depth: Pebble Steel Smart Watch

 Published on Jun 24, 2014




> What's the point of a smart watch, and how does it complement your use of a smartphone? That's what we wanted to figure out in our testing of the Pebble Steel. Will and Norm both use the Pebble for a month and discuss how it changes the way they regularly interact with their iOS and Android phones.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2014: Pebble Steel Smartwatch

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> Pebble Steel eschews the older colorful plastic design in favor of a more classic forged and CNC-machined stainless steel.

----------


## Airicist

Be FreshHotFly | Pebble Smartwatch 

Published on Aug 4, 2014




> Pebble is the smartwatch real people love. Connect with a glance. Collect the best apps. Customize all you want. So, are you Fresh, Hot, or Fly?

----------


## Airicist

What is a smartwatch? 

Published on Aug 14, 2014




> We went out and asked people if they knew what a smartwatch was. The answers may surprise you. If someone asked you "What is a smartwatch?" what would you say?

----------


## Airicist

The colorful and sleek Pebble Time 

Published on Feb 24, 2015




> Sporting a colored e-paper display, a microphone, and a slimmer profile, Pebble's new Time smartwatch is available exclusively on Kickstarter.

----------


## Airicist

Crunch time: can a new Pebble smartwatch make it in an Apple world? 

Published on Feb 24, 2015




> Pebble is going back to Kickstarter to launch its new watch, Pebble Time, available starting today. The new watch is slimmer and curvier than Pebble's earlier models, and for the first time includes a color display and microphone for voice control. There's also a new software platform with a completely redesigned interface based around the concept of a running timeline. Pebble's ambitious goals don't end with this watch: it's launching a whole platform that aims to be the center of your connected world. It's going to have to attain those goals and more if it wants to remain relevant in the next generation of smartwatches coming this year.

----------


## Airicist

Pebble Time smartwatch breaks Kickstarter records 

Published on Feb 24, 2015




> As the new Pebble smartwatch blows up on Kickstarter, a dark Power Rangers fan-film blows our minds. Also, the Roadie app makes a sweet combo with Waffle House, and we check out Apple's ethnically diverse emoji.

----------


## Airicist

watchface-generator.de

twitter.com/prode81

----------


## Airicist

Pebble Time Steel is real, all steel, arriving in July 

Published on Mar 3, 2015




> A new all-steel version of Pebble's latest Time watch has fancier straps and an even longer battery life. We take a look hands-on in Barcelona.

----------


## Airicist

Pebble Time review

Published on May 27, 2015




> The Time is the third effort from smartwatch pioneer Pebble. It’s easily the best Pebble yet, but is that enough to stand out?

----------


## Airicist

Pebble Time - awesome smartwatch, no compromises

Published on Feb 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Pebble Time Unboxing & Comparison

Published on Jun 10, 2015




> Pebble has come out with a new smartwatch, the time which has a completely redesgned OS that is based on time. It comes with a 1.25inch Color e Paper display and 7 days of battery life. We take it out of the box and put it up against some of the leading smartwatches including the Apple watch and the Zenwatch.

----------


## Airicist

The #TimeOfYourLife: Pebble Time

Published on Jul 13, 2015




> Meet Your Wrist’s Best Friend.
> Pebble Time will hang with you anywhere, from the pool to the dinner table. At its heart, it’s a great watch with a color screen, mic for voice replies, water resistance to 30 meters, and up to a week of battery life. Make Pebble Time your own with thousands of apps and watchfaces. Control music, screen calls, track workouts, play games, or take charge of your day with the new timeline interface. It’s the past, present, and future—at your fingertips. Works with both iPhone® and Android™ smartphones.

----------


## Airicist

Pebble Time review

Published on Jul 15, 2015




> We review the Pebble Time, the all-new colour screen model boasting a snazzy timeline interface and all-week battery life.

----------


## Airicist

Tested In-Depth: Pebble Time Smartwatch

Published on Aug 5, 2015




> The second-generation Pebble smartwatch is here, and brings with it a color screen and microphone. We sit down and discuss how the new Pebble Time compares with the original, the Apple Watch, and Android Wear. All-week battery life is great, but this watch has many caveats, especially if you're an iPhone user.

----------


## Airicist

Pebble 2, Time 2 + all-new Pebble Core on Kickstarter now 

Published on May 24, 2016




> Pebble is back with three trailblazing wearables: Pebble Core makes lightweight, phone-free fitness tracking, GPS, and music a reality; Pebble 2 reimagines the essential smartwatch with heart rate-enabled activity tracking; and Pebble Time 2 delivers the ultimate pro smartwatch with a larger, color e-paper screen and heart rate monitoring.

----------


## Airicist

Pebble unveils two new smartwatches and a wearable not meant for your wrist

Published on May 24, 2016




> Pebble is focusing on fitness, adding heart-rate monitors to its new Pebble 2 and Pebble Time 2. It's also launching a new wearable called Pebble Core, a mini-Android computer for runners who hate to run with their phones. CNET's Scott Stein gets a first look from Pebble CEO Eric Migicovsky.

----------


## Airicist

Pebble 2 + Heart Rate: Fit & Smart

Published on Oct 5, 2016




> Pebble 2 + Heart Rate unifies the two experiences our community wants most: fitness tracking and time-saving convenience. No other band or smartwatch comes close to blending fit and smart together so beautifully for only $129. Our approach to wearables involves people actually wearing them—happily—24/7.

----------

